# TODD-AO Room Template for Logic 8, Altiverb 6 & VSL VI Special Edition Tutorial



## gsilbers (Mar 17, 2010)

tutorial i found

http://www.elvenmusic.com/tech/mix/mix.html


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Working on my orchestral room today...
Good Timing. Thanks. 

Btw. this is a very helpful as well:
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... highlight=


----------

